# Hunting > Hunting >  Grisport boots

## Chelsea

Does anyone rate the grisport full leather hiking boots? Are they durable and comfortable?

----------


## Marty Henry

They are ok I suppose I had a pair of high leg ones, found the sole a bit slippy and flexible for my liking as a hunting boot. Relegated to work boots but didnt last. Now I buy gronells and am very happy. Pricy though but after a days walking if your feet arent sore its worth it.

----------


## planenutz

On my second pair of full length "Kaikoura" boots. I find them very comfortable and durable. The sizing is rather generous so as was recommended to me by the importer, you'll probably need to go down a size from what you'd normally buy.

I use them for everything... gardening, working around the house and climbing the hills. I need a good chunky sole for the tussocks as much of the hunting around here involves sidling around in and out of guts. These fit the bill nicely. 

I didn't wear out the first pair... the stitching on the side started to let go from being cut by sharp rocks.

Pretty certain you wont be disappointed.

----------


## BRADS

Spend your money on something else, comfy as all hell but I've had maybe 5 pairs and none last more than 6 months, the soles keep falling off and the leather behind the toe area wears through.
Maybe they dont like farm use but similar priced boots have lasted 2 years.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## planenutz

Wow. I've never had those problems... especially not issues withe the sole. 

Is that the result of an acidic environment?

----------


## BRADS

> Wow. I've never had those problems... especially not issues withe the sole. 
> 
> Is that the result of an acidic environment?


I don't no to be fair mate, youd think not considering farmlands push them.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

@BRADS what boots do you use on the farm now?

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS what boots do you use on the farm now?


I use Andrew boots, they just seem to keep lasting, I dont where gumboots so they get a pretty hard life, never clean or oil them.
I cant recommend them enough to be honest.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

I rate Gri sport Hikers as a budget  light weight stalking boot. They aren't very waterproof or designed for running around in the rocks chasing Tahr but are fine for general bush hunting.

----------


## paddygonebush

> I rate Gri sport Hikers as a budget  light weight stalking boot. They aren't very waterproof or designed for running around in the rocks chasing Tahr but are fine for general bush hunting.


+1

----------


## Chelsea

Thanks for the opinions, I see Kathmandu have a few on sale even some lowa so might just get a pair of those. There are some hunters element ones at outdoor supplies that say they are suitable for intense hunting and lay ages but might just be out of budget I don’t want to pay like $600 for a pair of boots haha

----------


## Marty Henry

Several friends have had issues with hunters element boots. If kathmandu have a sale on either their boots or the lowa would be good value just remember cow shit etc is not boot friendly.

----------


## Russian 22.

Could always buy a pair of gore Tex ones off @Sarvo

I can't rate mine highly enough. They're way better than my Kathmandu ones

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Go have a look at some of the boots at EZ Direct in Taupo.

I've had 2 pairs of GriSport Kawekas. Very comfortable boot at a reasonable price, but depending on the amount of use and how hard you are on gear, longevity could be an issue. Mine lasted just over a year per pair, but that is daily use plus a fair amount of tramping with regular care...

Now I'm trying some Kostyle boots from EZ Direct. Different level of boot altogether. Lot less stitching, rand, re-enforced heel (that's where I wear out mos boots). Will see how these go.

----------


## Sarvo

> Could always buy a pair of gore Tex ones off @Sarvo
> 
> I can't rate mine highly enough. They're way better than my Kathmandu ones
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


They could buy a Winter and a Mid Season from me for same price as 1 pair of Gri Sports  
The old cliche 

"you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink"

----------


## Chelsea

> They could buy a Winter and a Mid Season from me for same price as 1 pair of Gri Sports  
> The old cliche 
> 
> "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink"


Do you have a Facebook page or something where you sell them?

----------


## Gibo

Comfy but the soles just fall of them after a bit of use.

----------


## Sarvo

> Do you have a Facebook page or something where you sell them?


Yes - but on here to - free postage to Forum members

----------


## hotsoup

From the research I have doing lately; apparently Andrews are really good. Talking to a couple of big station managers who have had their pairs last for years. I'm personally using them now.

----------


## Kudu

I had a pair of the cheaper grisport hikers and thought they were brilliant. They lasted me about 3 years, and i was doing a lot more hunting then, both south island and north island hunts. I only got rid of them as I walked the soles off them.

----------


## Dublin

> Does anyone rate the grisport full leather hiking boots? Are they durable and comfortable?


Been wearing them for the last 3+ years. Clocked up huge kms in them. Best boots i've bought to date, won't be buying any other brands at this point! (edit: just seen they don't make my ones anymore)

Were super comfortable right out of the box. I've been waiting for them to wear out so i can get some new ones, but the bloody things won't die! lol

----------


## gonetropo

i had a set and 8 months of light use the sole cracked right across the arch. i was wondering while my foot was wet while walking down nothing more than a rutted farm track

----------


## Dublin

Just checked out Sarvo's boots....yeah i'd go with his given the mixed reviews!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Grisport boots have been great for me in my hunting conditions (I have the cheaper hiker ones too, but different design on their site now). Mine cost me $280 odd new, for the same price or cheaper if i could choose i'd definitely give Sarvo a bell!

----------


## jknavara

It’s the old you get what you pay for, had a pair of kaikouras and they were comfy as but just didn’t last. Had a pair of Andrews boots for the last couple of years now. They’ve had a thrashing and are holding up incredibly well. Best boots iv had by a long shot

----------


## hotsoup

Which pair do you have @jknavara?

----------


## Pop Shot

I had a pair of the Hunters. A year of abuse literally killed them! I liked after them but like @BRADS said, the sole fell apart.

Had a pair of Meindl Island Pros for five years now and still going strong.

----------


## jknavara

Iv got the Andrews zebru boots, super comfy and the tounge on them is awesome how it goes right to the top of the boot. I’ll definately be buying another pair when I wear these ones out

----------


## craigc

Ive got two pairs of Grisports right now. Ive used Grisports since they were first imported by the Lenders brothers. I wear a pair every day. Wore them for the 30 days I was in the US. 
I like them. The Hikers are a light weight boot, I normally got a year out of them, wearing them every day. Im wearing the heavier Hercules at the moment. 
I think theyre cost effect. 
My latest $600 Lowas havent lasted any longer, the liners have just split on the heel. 
Meindls have been the best boots Ive ever had and Ive had most makes.

----------

